# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Bioloid, hobbyist and educational robot kit, Robotis, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Robotis

Bioloid on Wikipedia

Wine Dispenser Robot by Scorpio

Humanoid robot Bioloid goes climbing

----------


## Airicist

Bioloid premium kids practicing soccer 

Published on Oct 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOT WORLD 2014: Martial Arts Performance 

 Published on Oct 26, 2014




> ROBOTIS staged a robot martial arts performance utilizing their Bioloid humanoid robots equipped with DARWIN-OP heads.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 20, 2014




> This is a review on the Robotis Bioloid GP. I have added a servo to its chest so it can rotate while throwing a punch. You need to change the code slightly in order to do this.
> 
> Thank you my client for letting me borrow his robot to do this review.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & Let's Play - BIOLOID Premium by ROBOTIS - Humanoid Fighting Robot

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> Today we unbox/play with Bioloid and see whats in this $1200 robot! This is a fighting humanoid robot that can dance, play soccer, and throw some hard punches! 
> 
> • Comes with the CM-530 controller and AX-12A servos
> • Convenient, safe and expandable
> • All-round robot kit for education/robot competitions/entertainment
> • Can build various types of robot such as spider, dinosaur, and humanoid
> 
> The Robotis Bioloid Premium Robot Kit includes everything to build a robot for education, robot competitions or simply entertainment. The ROBOTIS BIOLOID CM-530 Controller along with the included software RoboPlus allows you to easily use the 'building-block' style programming but with the logic of the "C" language. The 18 Dynamixel AX-12A Smart Serial Servo are powered by a 11.1v LiPo battery which provides them with enough operation voltage for strong and quick mouvements.
> 
> ...

----------

